# Polaroid Land Camera Model J66



## linderbean

I received this camera of my grandfathers after my grandma died. I would REALLY like to see if I can get it working. Anyone have any general pointers (like, you can't they don't even make the film anymore, etc), any info what-so-ever? I appreciate it!!


----------



## Helen B

The Land List is an excellent resource.

It was designed for Type 40 roll film. Unfortunately nobody makes that any more. I have a 110B that used to use the same film, but has been converted to use 4x5 film. A similar conversion should be possible with the J66. If you do a Google on _J66 polaroid conversion_ you will get a few useful hits. Here is a link to a conversion from another roll film Polaroid camera to 120 roll film, using Lego. Great stuff.

It looks like the auto exposure system was designed for 3000 speed film. That should be fixable with a neutral density filter over the meter cell.

Best,
Helen


----------



## linderbean

Using Legos!  How very cool!  

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Helen B

Here's my old thing:


----------

